# What did your kids have to eat today?



## Bevziibubble

I thought I would start a thread in here for our big kids now as I'm still posting in the toddler eating thread and my youngest is 4 :lol:

It might inspire us with ideas for meals and snacks. I like to change things up sometimes with mine :) 

Share what your kids had to eat today :munch:


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, toast

Lunch at school - fish, chips and baked beans

Dinner - minced beef, hash browns, broccoli and peas

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - pizza and chips Friday

After school snack - strawberries, banana, orange juice

Dinner - minced beef, hash browns and broccoli

Snack - Malteasers


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, Cheerios

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and a banana

Dinner - fish fingers and pasta with mushrooms, broccoli, peas and Brussels sprouts (she loves her veg!)

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - bacon on toast

Snack - strawberries 

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, banana

Dinner - fish fingers with pasta and broccoli

Snack - Malteasers


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and strawberries

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Toast, strawberries

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, banana and strawberries

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, Cheerios

Snack at school - carrots

Packed lunch at school - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, banana and an apple

Dinner - homemade beef burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - fish cakes and chips

Dinner - homemade beef burger

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, toast

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, apple, banana and carrot sticks

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake, rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots

School lunch - pasta in sauce with salad

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - banana, ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, banana and carrot sticks

Snack - apple and chocolate

Dinner - minced beef, pasta, peas and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack at school - carrot sticks

Lunch at school - gammon, potatos, broccoli and carrots

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snacks - banana, ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie and a banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with broccoli

Snack - ice cream from the ice cream van.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 
Breakfast - half a slice of toast, rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - spaghetti bolognese

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and carrots

Snack - ice cream from the ice cream van.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, Weetabix

Lunch at school - cod, chips and baked beans

Dinner - sausages, pasta, peas and broccoli

Snacks - banana, chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Toast, rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - cod and chips

Dinner - sausages, pasta and carrots

Snacks - banana and strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette, Cheerios

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, carrot sticks

Snack - banana

Dinner - Happy Meal


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - potato cake, strawberries

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, carrot sticks

Snack - banana

Dinner - Happy Meal

Snack - strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - footlong ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, broccoli and peas. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, strawberries

Lunch - 6" ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, apple, carrot sticks, cucumber slices.

Dinner - sausage, chips and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, strawberries

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - butchers burger, wedges and carrots


Dinner - sausage, chips and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham and cucumber sandwiches, crisps, cookie, banana and an apple

Dinner - sausage, mashed potatoes and broccoli and peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - broccoli pasta bake with sweetcorn

Dinner - sausage, potatoes, carrots and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham and cucumber sandwich, crisps, cookie, apple and carrot sticks

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and mushrooms

Snack - Oreo


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - gammon, potatoes, broccoli and carrots

Snack after school - banana, carrot sticks

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - Peppa Pig ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, toast

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham and cucumber sandwich, crisps, cookie, apple

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - Oreo


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - sausage roll, potato wedges and sweetcorn

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## AngelUK

I had not seen this thread previously or I would have followed before. 
I wish I could change things up for mine a bit too but it is SO hard with Sebby. But here is what they had today:

B a bowl of choco shreddies with milk, both 

L pitta bread and houmous, a bag of mini breadsticks, a yoghurt suckie each, Sebby also had a mini box of raisins and Dom a Yoyo.

S is pretty much always the same in this house: Green pombears, a mini bag of Maryland biscuits, a mini bag of Ritz crackers for Sebby and another Yoyo for Dom.

D Homemade fried chicken drumsticks with potato crispies, they skipped dessert today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - pizza, chips and baked beans

Dinner - baked cod, pasta, peas and broccoli

Snack - chocolate and an apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - pizza and chips

Dinner - baked cod, pasta and broccoli

Snacks - carrot sticks, ice lolly


----------



## AngelUK

B bowl of chocolate shreddies with milk for both

L ham sandwiches, mini breadsticks and a munchbunch for each, Dom also had apple slices and Sebby a mini box of raisins.

S Green pombears and mini Marylands for both, Dom had a Yoyo and Sebby mini Ritz crackers.

D Krabby patties (hamburgers ala Spongebob) with left over potato crispies and fries. Dessert is a Krispy Kreme donut for each.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Lunch - sausage roll, Halloween cookie

Dinner - chicken, pasta and broccoli with garlic bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - sausage roll, cookie

Snack - carrot sticks 

Dinner - chicken, pasta and carrots


----------



## AngelUK

B Coco shreddies with milk for both

L Dom had poached eggs on toast and a French fancy after, Sebby had Pitta bread and cucumber and houmous and a mini unicorn cupcake after

S They were out playing laser tag with friends and were too busy, so each only had a bag of green pombears.

D home made pizza: meatballs and passata without any cheese for Sebby, ham and mozzarella and passata for Dom. Dessert will be petit filous.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette, toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, banana and an apple

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots, peas and broccoli. Chocolate for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, strawberries

Lunch - mini pork pie, crisps, banana and an apple

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## AngelUK

B Coco Shreddies

L (we were out for lunch) Dom had a cheese toastie and some crisps and a mini brownie bite for dessert. Sebby had a ham sandwich, some crisps and a biscoff blondie for dessert

S the usual

D pulled pork with a delicious honey mustard bbq sause and potato crispies. Both boys hardly touched the pork :dohh:. They had mini cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, strawberries

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, banana and carrot sticks

Dinner - sausages, pasta and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, strawberries

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - fishcake, potato wedges and sweetcorn

Snack after school - apple, banana

Dinner - sausages, pasta and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - chocolate spread sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - pork, pasta and broccoli.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - chicken, rice, naan bread

Dinner - pork, pasta and carrots

Snack - banana and an apple


----------



## AngelUK

Yesterday:

B Coco Shreddies for both

L Ham sandwich for Sebby, Bagel thin with smashed avocado for Dom, Petit Filou and mini breadsticks for both, Yoyo for Dom, mini box of raisins for Sebby.

S always the same

D Franks and Beans, French fancy each after

Today:

B Coco Shreddies for both

L Ham sandwhich for Sebby, Egg and Bacon sandwich for Dom, Mini breadsticks for both, Orange melon for Sebby, apple and pear slices for Dom.

S the usual for Sebby, Blue pombears for Dom and one Frankfurter, to which he helped himself without asking. Tsk.

D Steak and chips for both, French fancy after.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, toast

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, banana and an apple

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch at school - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and carrots

Snack - apple and banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, brioche roll, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - minced beef, pasta with mushrooms and broccoli.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, banana

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - homemade sausage roll, potato wedges and sweetcorn

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli.

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette 

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - Pizza, chips and baked beans

Dinner - meatballs and pasta

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - pizza, chips and baked beans

Dinner - sausage, pasta and carrots

Snack - grapes, banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and grapes

Dinner - meatballs and tomato pasta bake

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, banana and grapes

Dinner - sausage, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, grapes

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, popcorn and a banana

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham and cucumber sandwich, crisps, cookie, apple and carrot sticks

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - chocolate, grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, grapes

Snack at school - crackers and cheese

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and a banana

Dinner - lasagne

Snack - chocolate, grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham and cucumber sandwich, crisps, cookie, apple and carrot sticks

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese

Snack - apple, chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and carrot sticks

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese

Snacks - yoghurt, apple, jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana and an apple

Dinner - chicken, pasta, carrots, peas, mushrooms and broccoli

Snack - banana, chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Toast, grapes 

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple, banana and carrot sticks

Dinner - chicken, pasta, carrots and broccoli

Snack - banana and chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - fish, chips and baked beans

Dinner - chicken and pasta with mushrooms and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, half a slice of toast

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and carrot sticks

Dinner - chicken, pasta and broccoli

Snacks--strawberries, banana and chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana and an apple

Dinner - oven baked cod with pasta and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies. And he tried some omelette and liked it! :happydance:

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple, banana and watermelon

Dinner - oven baked cod with pasta and carrots

Snack - Skittles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, cookie

Snack - lollypop

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - crumpets

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, cookie

Snack - lollypop, watermelon 

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie, banana and an apple

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - homemade beef burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - crumpets, strawberries

Snack - watermelon

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - homemade beef burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack - pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - cod and chips

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, banana

Snack - watermelon

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - cod and chips, bread and butter

Snack - lollypop


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - pork, pasta and mushrooms

Snack - marshmallows


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, banana

Snack - watermelon

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - pork, pasta and carrots

Snack - candy cane.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack - apple 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, apple and banana

Dinner - minced beef with pasta, mushrooms and broccoli with a side of garlic bread.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - crumpet, a banana 

Snack - apple 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana 

Snack - watermelon 

Dinner - minced beef and pasta 

Snack - Skittles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - Toast, rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - homemade beef burger

Snack - chocolate roll


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - omelette, half a crumpet

Snack - yoghurt 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - homemade beef burger

Snack - chocolate roll


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, pain au chocolat

Lunch - sausage roll, cookie

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - Halloween sweets


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - sausage roll, cookie, banana 

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots

Snack - Halloween sweets


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - potato cakes

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, cookie

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Custard donut for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cakes

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, cookie

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## AngelUK

B Coco Shreddies with milk for both

L Sebby had baguette with ham, a mini pack of breadsticks, a mini pack of raisins and a Munch Bunch. Dom had a chicken and bacon sandwich, a mini pack of breadsticks, a Yoyo and a Munch Bunch.

S a sweet from their mega Halloween trick or treating haul and green pombears for both, Maryland mini bag for Sebby, Yoyo for Dom.

D will be Spaghetti meatballs and three small sweets from their stash


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, pain au chocolat, apple and banana

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli

Snack - donut


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - a few bites of an omelette, some rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Snack - banana

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and carrots

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - gammon, broccoli, peas and garlic bread

Snack - chocolate biscuit


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Toast

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - steak, pasta and carrots

Snack - Pringles


----------



## AngelUK

B Dom Vanilla Alpha Bites, Sebby Cornflakes

L Pitta bread and houmous, Mini bag of breadsticks and Munchbunch for both, apple slices and a Yoyo for Dom, mini raisins pack for Sebby

S Green pombears for both, mini Ritz rackers for Sebby, Yoyo for Dom and mini Oreos for both

D Steak, roasted rosemary baby potatoes and fine green beans. Halloween sweets for Dom and a mini unicorn cupake for Sebby


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - chocolate

JAMES -

Breakfast - Coco Pops, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - Pringles


----------



## AngelUK

B Coco shreddies for both

L Baguette with ham, Munch Bunch and mini breadsticks, Yoyo for Dom, Raisins for Sebby

S Green Pombears, Mini Oreos, a Yoyo for Dom, Mini Ritz crackers for Sebby

Sigh. It always the same. I wish they would go back to having school lunches as they are more varied. But nope.

D Home made pizza. Sebby ate the crust. :roll: Dessert was 3 sweets from their haul


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots and apple

Lunch at school - fish, chips and baked beans

Dinner - sausage, chips and curry

Snack - chocolate roll


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops, grapes, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - chips, sausage, bread and butter

Snack - Skittles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, apple

Dinner - sausages, chips, sweetcorn and broccoli

Snack - some chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake, banana

Lunch - crackers and cheese, cookie, banana

Dinner - sausages, chips and sweetcorn

Snack - m&ms


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, apple and banana

Dinner - beef brisket, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake, banana

Lunch - ham slices, half a packet of crisps, banana

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - beef brisket, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, banana and an apple

Dinner - sausages, pasta, peas and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake, grapes

Snack at school - he said he had a donut

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, mini Cupcake, apple and banana

Dinner - sausages, pasta and sweetcorn

Snack - lollipop


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, apple and banana

Snack - brioche roll

Dinner - minced beef, pasta, broccoli and sweetcorn


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Weetabix, grapes

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and sweetcorn


----------



## AngelUK

B Coco shreddies with milk

L Sebby had baguette with ham, Dom had a sandwich with bacon and chicken, both had a mini bag of breadsticks, mini box of raisins and a petit filou big pot

S pombears, mini Marylands, Yoyo for Dom and Mini Ritz for Sebby

D macaroni pasta bake for Dom cause who knows if Sebby will touch it. Maybe he will have toast instead :roll:


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, apple and banana

Dinner - baked cod, chips, sweetcorn and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Toast, banana

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - baked cod, chips and sweetcorn

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, brioche roll

Snack at school - carrots, crackers

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Oreo, apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, banana, grapes

Snack at school - crackers

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake, banana

Snack - yoghurt

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - m&ms


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack at school - crackers

Lunch at school - pizza, chips and baked beans

Snack - pain au chocolat

Dinner - cod, chips, sweetcorn and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Weetabix, banana

Snack - crackers

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - cod, chips and sweetcorn

Snack - digestive biscuits


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Snack - yoghurt

Dinner - sausages, chips, peas and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - potato cake, banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, Cupcake, apple and banana

Snack - yoghurt

Dinner - sausages, chips and carrots

Snack - kit kat


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Snack - pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, peas, carrots, cabbage and broccoli.
Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Digestives, banana

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - minced beef, chips with curry sauce

Snack - Chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake, banana

Dinner - minced beef with chips

Snack - Munchies


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and a banana

Dinner - oven baked cod with chips

Snack - Digestives


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, half a packet of crisps, banana

Snack - apple

Dinner - baked cod with chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Lunch at school - fish, chips and baked beans

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese without the sauce, with broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese without the sauce

Snack - Munchies


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, digestive biscuit and an apple

Dinner - sausages, pasta, carrots and broccoli

Snack - digestive biscuits


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - ham sandwich, half a packet of crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - sausages, pasta and carrots

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette, pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - ham sandwich, half a packet of crisps, digestive biscuit, apple and banana.

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Deethehippy

Breakfast - cereal and rice cakes, Bear Yoyo.
Lunch - pasta shapes in tomato sauce on toast. Biscuit.
Dinner - cabbage, breaded chicken and chips.
Snacks - popcorn, 2 candies
Drinks - diluted apple juice and milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana and a kiwi fruit

Dinner - beef, chips, broccoli and carrots

Snack - Digestives


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - crackers and butter, crisps, banana

Dinner - beef, chips and carrots

Snack - banana, cheesecake


----------



## AmberPi

Omelet for breakfast, banana as a snack. soup and rice with vegetables for lunch, pasta for dinner. It seems so easy but children like it, and so do I.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit and banana

Dinner - sausages, pasta, broccoli and carrots

Snack - chocolate yule log


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Weetabix, potato cake

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - crackers and butter, half a packet of crisps, mini cupcake and a banana

Dinner - sausages, pasta and carrots

Snack - chocolate yule log


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Lunch - ham and cucumber sandwich, crisps, kit kat and a kiwi fruit.

Dinner - gammon, chips, mushrooms and curry sauce

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - rice krispies

Snack - carrot sticks

Lunch - crackers and butter, crisps, banana

Dinner - gammon, chips.

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice, peas and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - crackers and butter, Pringles, banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - Peppa Pig ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, digestive and banana

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - bacon

Lunch - crackers, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies, pain au chocolat

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - potato cake with bacon

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - crackers and butter, banana

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - Toast, banana, mini Cupcake

Dinner - minced beef, chips and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - Toast, digestives, banana

Dinner - minced beef, chips and carrots

Snack - chocolate santa


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes, toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie

Dinner - sausages, chips and broccoli but she didn't eat much of it

Snack - maize onion rings


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes

Lunch - crackers, mini cupcake, banana

Dinner - sausages, chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes, toast

Lunch at school - Christmas Dinner

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli

Snack - Digestives


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crumpet

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - crackers and butter, crisps,

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch at school - fish fingers, chips and baked beans. Yogurt

Dinner - pork steak with pasta and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - crackers and butter, crisps, banana

Dinner - pork steak with pasta

Snack - Jaffa Cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - chicken nuggets, chips and baked beans. Ice cream

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, cookie

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:
Holly:

Breakfast - omelette, rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, digestive and banana

Snack - kinder snack from school

Dinner - she wasn't very hungry and only ate the baked beans


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday :
James :

Breakfast - crumpet

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - party food at school

Dinner - steak, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday (Saturday) 
Holly :

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, digestive, banana

Dinner - didn't eat much of it so she had some toast later on


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday (Saturday) : 
James :

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - crackers, half a packet of crisps, digestive and banana

Snack - popcorn

Dinner - sausages, chips and broccoli

Snack - Curly Wurly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly :

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, digestive and banana

Snack - an apple

Dinner - sausages, chips and broccoli

Snack - mini Mars bar


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Snack - an apple

Lunch - crackers, Wotsits, banana

Snack - apple and strawberries

Dinner - sausage, chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - brioche

Christmas dinner - lamb, gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments, apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Christmas dinner - lamb, gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots.

Snack - cheesecake, apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Snack - chocolate chip brioche

Lunch - she didnt want any

Dinner - roast chicken, lamb, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, banana

Dinner - lamb, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes, brioche

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, chocolate coin and a kiwi fruit

Dinner - fish fingers, chips, carrots and peas

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - steak, chips

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - cheeseburger


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll, apple

Dinner - burger patty

Snack - Pringles, grapes


----------



## Deethehippy

M and C age 8 - Breakfast - Breakfast cereals and rice cakes
Lunch - toast, Bear Yoyo, crisps.
Dinner - Chicken kiev, pasta shells and brocolli. Fruit puree for dessert.
Snacks - popcorn
Drink - diluted apple juice with water and milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pizza, broccoli and peas

Snack - custard donut


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - crackers and butter, mini Cupcake, apple

Dinner - pizza

Snacks - cookie, grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - custard donut


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - crackers, Wotsits and a banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - cookie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - 6" ham sub

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - sausages, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - crackers, crisps and banana

Snack - banana

Dinner - sausages, chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - bacon on toast

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and banana

Snack - apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - boiled egg and solders

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack - birthday cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack - birthday cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - Boiled eggs and soldiers

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli.
Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding and carrots.
Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

snack -milk roll

Lunch - ham sandwich ,crisps and an apple

Dinner - cod with chips and Broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - crackers ,crisps and a banana 

snack - grapes

Dinner - Cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - cod, chips and broccoli

Snack - Minstrels


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - crackers, crisps, apple

Snack - apple and banana

Dinner - cod and chips

Snack - Malteasers


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - rice krispies 

lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

snack - grapes

Dinner - pepperoni pizza 

snack - Minstrels


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple 

snack - grapes

dinner - pepperoni pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps

Dinner - homemade beef burger

Snack - grapes, chocolate muffin


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, apple and grapes

Dinner - home made beef burger

Snack - grapes, Malteasers


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 
Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - pepperoni pizza, curly fries

Snack - apple, chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - crackers and butter, half a packet of crisps, apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack -apple, Skittles


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - sausage sandwich

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, wagon wheel, apple

Dinner - cod and curly fries

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - sausage sandwich

Lunch - ham sandwich, pepperami, apple

Snack - apple and banana

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - brioche roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - homemade burgers


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - crackers, half a packet of crisps, banana 

Dinner - hot dogs


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - brioche, rice krispies 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## sequeena

Oh heck. Thomas is all over the place with eating.

Today he's had a small apple pie, 2 bowls of chocolate weetabix and milk and for dinner he had asparagus and chicken pie, mash and about 3 mouthfuls of peas and carrots. Not the best day, but also not the worst.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - rice krispies

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - steak and chips with broccoli and cauliflower

Snack - chocolate muffin


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - frosties

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - homemade burger, chips, broccoli and cauliflower

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - frosties, apple

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - homemade burger, chips

Snack - Fudge bar


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pizza

Snack - apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Weetabix and an apple

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - milk roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - turkey sandwich, crisps, digestive and kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken with chips, cauliflower and broccoli 

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - turkey sandwich, crisps, banana and apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken and chips

Snack - cheesecake.


----------



## BanterBusMum

Breakfast- banana blueberries yogurt and soreen loaf

Lunch- dippy eggs

Dinner- cheesy pasta with broccoli and a chocolate bar for pudding.


Snacks have been ice pop, milk shake and yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - scrambled eggs on sesame seed bagel

Lunch - turkey sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - sausages, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - turkey sandwich, crisps, apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - sausages and a few chips

Snack - plain popcorn.


----------



## Deethehippy

Matilda
Breakfast - shreddies and bear Yo-yo
Lunch - toast, crisps, choc biscuit, cheese straw, other half bear Yo-yo
Dinner - chicken goujons, cheese, cucumber in a wrap. Fruit purée.

Charlotte
Breakfast - Cheerios and bear yo-yo
Lunch - toast, crisps, cheese straw, choc biccie, other half bear yo-yo
Dinner - wrap with goujons, cucumber.
Fruit purée and an apple.

Did also get small bag Skittles each whilst out on our walk!

Drinks - milk pm..rest of the day very dilute apple juice.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - turkey sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - fish fingers, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - turkey sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - 2 bananas

Dinner - hot dog


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - scrambled eggs on sesame seed bagel

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - sausages, crisps and an apple

 

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - scrambled egg with sesame seed bagel

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - pancakes with maple syrup


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - banana, weetabix

Lunch - ham Sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - apple

Dinner - bacon pasta


----------



## mom2pne

Not sure about my older 2 as they do not live here.

but Peyton and Eli had cereal and more cereal and more cereal. They also had pizza and crackers. (Almost 15)

Lennox had Cocoa Puffs, Cheez Its, pizza, chocolate ice cream, beef ravioli and something else but not sure what. (11)


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - homemade beef burger

Snack - crisps.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - ham sandwich, Hula Hoops and an apple

snack - strawberries

Dinner - homemade beef burger

Snack - strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - Frosties

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple 

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - jam sandwich, Hula Hoops, banana and strawberries 

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - M&M's, strawberries.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - brioche

Lunch - happy meal

Dinner - sausage pasta broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - happy meal

Dinner - sausage pasta

Snack - strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - Cheerios

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, broccoli and carrots 

Snack - chocolate lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - cocktail sausages, crisps, banana

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding and carrots

Snack - ice lolly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - Cheerios

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - ice lolly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - jaffa cakes, banana, strawberries.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - omelette

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pizza, broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - pizza, carrot sticks

Snack - banana, jaffa cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps

Dinner - ham and cucumber sub

Snack - birthday cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich, apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana 

Snack - strawberries 

Dinner - ham and cucumber sub

Snack - birthday cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - milk roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast pork, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - chicken sandwich, Quavers, apple and banana 

Dinner - roast pork, roast potatoes, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - Cheerios

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - chicken sandwich, Quavers and apple

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack - jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - Cheerios

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - home made beefburgers

Snack - chocolate orange segments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - chicken sandwich, Quavers and apple

Snack - watermelon

Dinner - home made beefburgers

Snack - jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY:

Breakfast - Brioche roll

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple, kiwi fruit

Dinner - homemade beef burger 

Snack - chocolate orange segments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES:

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - Chicken sandwich, Quavers and apple

Dinner - homemade beefburger 

Snack - banana.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - bacon roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake with bacon 

Lunch - ham sandwich, sausage roll and a banana 

Snack - apple

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - bacon roll

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes and broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - potato cake

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and a banana

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes and carrots

Snack - Curly Wurly


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon roll

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - sausage pasta and broccoli 

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - sausage pasta

Snack - jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - brioche, grapes

Lunch - noodles 

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, broccoli and carrots. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - Cheerios

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - gammon with noodles

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, banana and an apple

Snack at school - carrots

Dinner - gammon and noodles

Snack - Haribos


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - omelette 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit 

Dinner - minced beef with potatoes and broccoli 

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - Coco Pops

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Snack - apple and banana

Dinner - minced beef and potatoes

Snack - jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - bacon roll

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pizza, broccoli

Snack - chocolate orange segments


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - pizza

Snack - jaffa cakes, banana.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - brioche

lunch - ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, broccoli and carrots. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding and carrots. Ice lolly for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - breaded cod, chips and curry sauce

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - sausage and chips

Snack - jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - half a sausage roll, crisps , kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli.
Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Deethehippy

Matilda and Charlotte 

Breakfast - rice cake, yo-yo and Rice Krispies
Lunch - toast and pasta shapes in tomato sauce. Biscuit.
Dinner - chicken bites, rice, peas and bit of naan bread. Fruit purée and small biscuit.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon and egg, Frosties

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, broccoli and carrots 

Snack - mini chocolate orange segments.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Crunchy Nut Cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple 

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, carrots 

Snack - Pringles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon roll

Lunch - chicken Sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken strips, with chips and peas 

Snack - Wispa bites.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and carrots 

Snack - Pringles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast -toast, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - Happy Meal

Snack - chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - Happy Meal

Snack - cheesecake


----------



## Deethehippy

Breakfast - cereal and mini rice cakes.
Lunch - minions on toast
Dinner - goujons, rice and cabbage. Fruit purée.
Snacks - Easter eggs! And plain popcorn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast, brioche roll

Lunch - Chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken nuggets, chips and corn on the cob

Snack - some of an Easter egg.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Crunchy Nut Cornflakes with milk

Lunch - chicken sandwich, mini cupcake, banana

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and corn on the cob

Snack- some of an Easter egg.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - sausage rolls

Dinner - chicken nuggets with chips and broccoli

Snack - some of an Easter egg


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll

Dinner - sausage and pasta

Snack - pork pie, Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich, brioche roll

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Crunchy nut cornflakes with milk

Lunch - pork pie, crisps, banana

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots 

Strawberry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and kiwi fruit 

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - chocolate cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes, potato cake

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots

Snack - cheesecake .


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast, crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes and broccoli

Snack - chocolate cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, cookie and banana

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast 

Lunch - chicken sandwich,crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - sausage with chips and broccoli 

Snack - chocolate chip brioche.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake 

lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, banana

Snack - apple 

Dinner - sausage and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - brioche 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli 

Snack - chocolate cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - toast, crisps, banana

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots

Snack - strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - beans on toast 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, cookie and an apple 

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli 

Snack - crisps


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple 

Dinner - bacon, roast potatoes, carrots 

snack - Jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes, brioche

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken nuggets, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - sausage and pasta

Snacks - banana, jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon roll, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken Sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - sausage, roast potatoes and broccoli 

Snack - crisps.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - sausage, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli 

Snack - Jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Snack - Cornetto ice cream

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - brioche, Crunchy Nut Cornflakes 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, banana

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Cheesecake for dessert

Snack - banana.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and a kiwi fruit 

Dinner - sausage with chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - pizza, broccoli 

Snack - lollipop.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage sandwich

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage sandwich

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast 

Lunch - brioche roll, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli 

Snack - chocolate cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake with butter, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - cheesecake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - cheeseburger, chips

Snack - Mars bar


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - happy meal

Snack - half a Mars bar.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - double bacon cheeseburger with fries, ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes, potato cake 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - beefburger with fries and corn on the cob. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on a roll, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chocolate spread sandwiches, crisps, cookie, kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - potato cake, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - sausage roll, half a packet of crisps, half a cookie 

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots.
Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Snack - chocolate ice cream at the park

Dinner - chicken nuggets, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage sandwich

Snack - Magnum ice cream at the park

Dinner - minced beef with pasta

Snack - ice pop.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - egg on toast, crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pizza with broccoli

Snack - crisps


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple

Dinner - pizza

Snack - ice pop.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - egg on toast, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - bacon and noodles 

Snack - Mars Bar.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Snack - ice pop

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - bacon and noodles 

Snack - toast.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - brioche, crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - picnic at the beach

Dinner - bacon cheeseburger with chips

Snack - birthday cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - picnic at the beach

Dinner - happy meal

Snack - birthday cake, strawberries, carrot sticks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon roll

Snack - ice cream at the park

Lunch - BBQ at friends 

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, broccoli and carrots

Snack - birthday cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Snack - ice cream at the park

Lunch - sausage roll 

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli

Snack - potato cake,


----------



## Deethehippy

Breakfast - rice cakes and cereal
Lunch - bread, crisps, dried fruit yo-yo, kitkat
Dinner - chicken goujons, peas and some of my pasta dish. Fruit purée.
Snacks - Apple juice, gingerbread men, glass milk, couple sweets.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY :

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Snack - brioche

Dinner - gammon, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James :

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, watermelon and banana

Dinner - gammon with pasta and broccoli

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, chocolate and kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken nuggets, chips and broccoli

Snack - ice pop.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - pasta and corn on the cob

Snack - carrot sticks, ice pop.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - brioche, Kiwi fruit 

Lunch - picnic at the beach

Dinner - steak with chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - picnic at the beach

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - grapes, crumpet


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - brioche, crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli

Snack - chocolate cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli

Snack - cheesecake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - gammon steak and chips 

Snack - caramel chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, watermelon, apple

Dinner - gammon steak with pasta and cucumber slices 

Snack -two bananas, ice cream.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - gammon with chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - pork pie, crisps and banana

Snack - apple

Dinner - gammon with pasta and broccoli

Snack - ice cream.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes, banana, strawberries

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - banana, ice lolly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - brioche, crunchy nut cornflakes 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice 

Snack - Chocolate caramel .


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes, banana 

Lunch - wrap, crisps, apple and banana 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice 

Snack - ice lolly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - sausage, chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - wrap, crisps and apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - sausage and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - cheeseburger, fries 

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - Happy meal

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Snack - sweets at school

Dinner - sausage and chips

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - sweets at school

Dinner - sausage pasta

Snack - banana, ice lolly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY -

Breakfast - bacon roll, honey nut cheerios 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, crisps, kiwi fruit 

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - bacon roll, cornflakes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - pepperoni pizza

Snack - ice lolly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Snack - slushy

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - chocolate caramel


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - chicken baguette

Dinner - chicken nuggets with chips and broccoli

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - sausage roll

Dinner - sausage pasta and broccoli

Snack - Pringles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly - 

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Snack - apple

Dinner - gammon with chips and broccoli

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James - 

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - apple

Dinner - gammon with pasta and broccoli

Snack - 2 bananas.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - egg on toast, crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - pizza subs

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - pizza sub

Snack - Pringles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

HOLLY - 

Breakfast - Frosties and milk

Lunch - Cheeseburger and fries 

Dinner - cod, chips and broccoli 

Snack - strawberries, chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JAMES -

Breakfast - Frosties and milk

Lunch - Happy Meal

Dinner - sausage pasta and broccoli 

Snacks - Kiwi fruit, strawberries, carrot sticks and chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - indoor bbq hotdog

Dinner - chicken selects with chips

Snacks - onion rings


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - indoor bbq hotdog

Dinner - happy meal

Snacks - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Snack - crisps at soft play

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli
Chocolate cake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Snack. - crisps at soft play

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps

Snack - apple

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - ice cream.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - egg on toast

Lunch - fish and chips with beans at school

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple, carrot sticks

Snack - crackers

Dinner - steak and chips

Snack - Pringles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - roast chicken, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli. Yule log for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub

Dinner - roast chicken, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes brioche, crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and Kiwi fruit

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and sweetcorn

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

James -

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and sweetcorn


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly :

Breakfast - eggs on toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, biscuit, Kiwi fruit

Dinner - minced beef, chips and broccoli

Snack - grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

James :

Breakfast - egg on toast, crunchy nut cornflakes

Snack - carrot sticks

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and banana

Dinner - pasta bolognese

Snack - grapes


----------

